# The best food to feed my 1 year old brindle pit??



## Meagan (Dec 29, 2015)

I really need some help finding the best adult dog food to feed my baby boy Trigger. He is the second pit I have had the pleasure to call my baby. I love him like a child. He is still eating puppy chow and it is time for him to move on to adult food. What is the best adult dog food to get him, that is high in protein and not going to cost me 100$ for a small bag? He is having skin issues ie really dry and ichy skin. I want to try to see if putting him on an adult diet will clear this up, if not then a trip to the vets it will be. Although I am trying to avoid this due to his high anxiety when it comes to them. Any help will be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

high quality food comes with a price. that's just reality. you might be able to score a deal here and there. but for the most part, you will pay a considerable amount more over the years.
you can look over some brands here:
Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor
protein is important. but there are many more factors to consider. for young dogs, crude fat is just as important. grains. fiber. carbs. etc.
also, it's actually good for your dog to visit the vet. i actually visit my vet's office every month and just sit in the lobby. this helps your dog decrease his anxiety when you actually need to go. and eventually, we all see the vet sooner or later.


----------



## Meagan (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks for the link found that most helpful. As far as cost goes yeah I know better food comes with a price, just looking for a happy medium where I'm not spending 80 bucks for a 5 pound bag that will last him 2 days lol but all the while making sure he is getting the proper diet. He's my baby so definitely want to make sure he's getting everything he needs. Plus where we are changing his food from puppy to adult and trying to help his skin from being so dry and itchy isn't easy.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

i try not to push any brands, BUT
Taste of the Wild is very popular with dog owners. it's above average as far as nutritional content. depending where you live it's between 45 and 55 bucks for a 30 lb bag.
Acana is a kibble that i really like. about 70 or 75 bucks.
Orijen is considered top of the line and about 85 to 90 bucks.
whatever you choose, i would definitely get something without grains, wheat, or soy.
also a salmon formula might help the dryness. or add salmon oil on top of another formula.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

I'll second Taste of the Wild for the budget conscious who want good food. It is what I feed my shelter mutt. Quality food, grain free, and does not break the bank.
There are better foods out there, but none at TotW's price point.


----------



## Draco88543 (Oct 4, 2014)

I use Diamond Extreme Athlete from tractor supply, about a dollar per pound. I also supplement in olive oil, coconut oil, carrots, some raw beef, eggs every once in a while.


----------



## Draco88543 (Oct 4, 2014)

Almost forgot, apple cider vinegar too. My girl has never had skin issues.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

This is also a good site to check out.

http://www.reviews.com/dog-food/


----------



## whetrick1 (Nov 8, 2015)

I use basic with salmon. It has omega for the skin and coat. And doesn't use grain in their food for fillers. It's helps my blue pits skin allergies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mustluvdogs66 (Jan 13, 2016)

If by puppy chow, you mean purina puppy chow - then no wonder why your pup has dry skin. It has nothing to do with puppy vs adult, but the ingredients in it.
Were you feeding large breed puppy food? Taste of the Wild is fantastic food. There are others that are Much better than puppy chow and still less $ than Taste of the Wild. Whole Earth Farms (by Merrick) makes a great low price quality ingredient food. Even Costco has a good food. Kirkland large breed puppy and adult gets 4 stars in the reviews.
Purina puppy chow is filled with so much corn. It can dry out skin, make them poop more and they need more of that food to get enough of substance to grow. It only gets ONE Star in reviews. Premium food may seem like a lot more, but they don't need to eat as much to get all their protein and vitamins. So you're actually not paying as much more as you may think.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

mustluvdogs66 said:


> If by puppy chow, you mean purina puppy chow - then no wonder why your pup has dry skin. It has nothing to do with puppy vs adult, but the ingredients in it.
> Were you feeding large breed puppy food? Taste of the Wild is fantastic food. There are others that are Much better than puppy chow and still less $ than Taste of the Wild. Whole Earth Farms (by Merrick) makes a great low price quality ingredient food. Even Costco has a good food. Kirkland large breed puppy and adult gets 4 stars in the reviews.
> Purina puppy chow is filled with so much corn. It can dry out skin, make them poop more and they need more of that food to get enough of substance to grow. It only gets ONE Star in reviews. Premium food may seem like a lot more, but they don't need to eat as much to get all their protein and vitamins. So you're actually not paying as much more as you may think.


All of this is good except the "large breed" part. A Great Dane or a Bull Mastiff is a large breed. American Bullies, Am Staffs, Staffy Bulls, and APBTs are medium breeds.


----------



## boomer662 (Jan 12, 2016)

I feed my 2 year-old Brindle NutriSource, I switch between Seafood Select and Lamb Meal & Peas Formula. He loves it! Check em out:

NutriSource Dog Food, Cat Food, Super Premium Pet Food


----------



## 3fetchers (May 6, 2016)

JoKealoha said:


> i try not to push any brands, BUT
> Taste of the Wild is very popular with dog owners. it's above average as far as nutritional content. depending where you live it's between 45 and 55 bucks for a 30 lb bag.
> Acana is a kibble that i really like. about 70 or 75 bucks.
> Orijen is considered top of the line and about 85 to 90 bucks.
> ...


I feed my adults Acana on a rotation of all the different proteins. Changing the protein helps to demolish any future allergies. It also keeps things interesting for the dogs.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------

